# Bulking is very expensive...



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

I get my meat from a butcher, cheap oats & eggs but I still struggle to afford everything....how do you all cope?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/

I use this + ridiculously priced breasts from sainsburys


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BONE said:


> Whey
> 
> Oats
> 
> ...


Stinky bum time!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Buy in bulk mate. I buy 5kg of chicken breast for £20 every 3 weeks, 100 large eggs for £9.00.

On top of that I buy oats, fruit, veg, steak, mince, rice every week and it's about £30.00.

I spend £80.00 a month on shakes/creatine.

So if you work it out its about £55.00 a week which I don't thinks bad


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

5kg oats £10

5kg whey unflav £40, flav £53

sains basic fish fillets £1.90 a pack of 6-8

tuna £1 a tin

5k chicken £25-£35

pasta/rice - cheap


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BONE said:


> Whey
> 
> Oats
> 
> ...


Looks like 'real food' to me mate!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Eggs (I leave my cage reared conscience at the till), oats(super cheap), mozzerella(cheap and goes down easy), mince(cheap n tasty with the right condiments), olive oil, milk and whey and when any meat or fish is on offer, buy a shed load and freeze it


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I spend about £200- 250 a month on food and another £50 on protein. I try to keep costs down by buying big bags of meat, cooking up a batch of something and freezing individual portions. Don't like eggs. Would be a good money saver if I did.

Ant


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

BONE said:


> Whey
> 
> Oats
> 
> ...


Good advice but I need veg bro


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Buy in bulk mate. I buy 5kg of chicken breast for £20 every 3 weeks, 100 large eggs for £9.00.
> 
> On top of that I buy oats, fruit, veg, steak, mince, rice every week and it's about £30.00.
> 
> ...


Still expensive if you live on your own and on a restricted budget


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.premiermeats.co.uk/poultry/chicken-breast-fillets.html this a good place, dont no how far they deliver like


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dont forget the gear!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Oats is cheap, i get a 25kg bag or ultrafine from mornflake for around £13 plus £8 or so delivery.

Protein well that's a given, you just have to catch the offers.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-29282-horeca-select-medium-eggs-15-dozen-15-dozen.aspx

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-20036-10kg-chicken-fillets-80-per-pack.aspx

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-19170-cravendale-whole-milk-6x2ltr.aspx

Job done!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> not expensive when u realize you dont need 300g+ protein a day ;D


This ^

When you are bulking, your protein requirements drop down significantly, because the carbs & surplus calories have a strong protein sparing effect.

Oats can be picked up for <£1 a kilo.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> http://store.makro.co.uk/p-29282-horeca-select-medium-eggs-15-dozen-15-dozen.aspx
> 
> http://store.makro.co.uk/p-20036-10kg-chicken-fillets-80-per-pack.aspx
> 
> ...


the eggs can be picked up that price in asda and cheaper in iceland, and that milk is far from cheap, i went to the makro in washington and pratically nothing is cheap there! after all that hassle of getting a card



anab0lic said:


> not expensive when u realize you dont need 300g+ protein a day ;D


it can be cheap even with decent protein, i have over 5000 cals of clean food which contains 350g protein, only spend around £6 per day


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Scottswald said:


> the eggs can be picked up that price in asda and cheaper in iceland, and that milk is far from cheap, i went to the makro in washington and pratically nothing is cheap there! after all that hassle of getting a card


Yep I went there a few weeks ago and pretty much only stocked up on eggs because of the prices. I pay £3 for 2X2ltr bottles of whole milk at Sainsburys on the Valley and drink 1 a day. 1400 calories right there


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yep I went there a few weeks ago and pretty much only stocked up on eggs because of the prices. I pay £3 for 2X2ltr bottles of whole milk at Sainsburys on the Valley and drink 1 a day. 1400 calories right there


i dont really drink much milk but there is no denying that its a cheap source of cals and protein. do you know that there is a premier meats behind plumb centre?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep he keeps telling me to stop coming because every time I do he needs to restock lol Went off them a while back because they'd been cutting the hock burn off the chickens but can't fault the beef from there


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

It's all good boys but what if your say on benifits and have a house to run also £60 a wk! Would you still be able to buy half the stuff you do now? I think more to the point of what the op was getting at.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I will be eating a kilo of chicken fillets per day from my local butcher when i pull my finger out and get a deal done with him but i'm looking at around £7 per kilo. I don't want a whole chicken as you can't work out the macros when there are bones and skin in there. I don't really wanna spend £7 per day on just chicken but fcuk it innit.....


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

just worked out how much i spend per day and its actually closer to a fiver for 5.5kcals and 350g protein, shop around guys and it makes all the differance


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> It's all good boys but what if your say on benifits and have a house to run also £60 a wk! Would you still be able to buy half the stuff you do now? I think more to the point of what the op was getting at.


i understand i would agree youre not going to get what i would consider big on that budget, im just saying its cheap compared to how expensive some guys make it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

BONE said:


> Why not eat some lean mince and not all chicken?


Cos it's easier to cook a kilo of chicken in one go. Put in oven, take out of oven, done. I wouldn't have a clue how to cook mince properly and i don't wanna be standing over a pan stirring.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Cos it's easier to cook a kilo of chicken in one go. Put in oven, take out of oven, done. I wouldn't have a clue how to cook mince properly and i don't wanna be standing over a pan stirring.


So have you never cooked anything outside of using an oven?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

1kg of long grain rice in morrisons is 40p lol. HTH.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> So have you never cooked anything outside of using an oven?


I have but don't like to. The missus usually does the cooking but i want stuff that i don't HAVE to rely on her to make. And if i'm cooking then i wont be stiring pans and watching hobs because i'm lazy and more importantly I don't like cooking!

So how are you?


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

If the chicken works for you fine, but mince isn't hard to cook (or time consuming) if you want a change! Just ask your mrs, I'm sure she'll teach you!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

i get my beef in my butchers super cheap they do their own burgers 6 in a pack the pack adds up to around 700-750 for 4.50 euro or so get 3 of them some chickens oats rice eggs there you go 30 euro or so a week


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Scottswald said:


> i understand i would agree youre not going to get what i would consider big on that budget, im just saying its cheap compared to how expensive some guys make it


Completely agree can be for a reasonable amount, I'm in that boat at the minute got a new job but waitin on my start date needs to hurry up cause I'm ****d out just about afford a kilo some two of whey a fortnight and Im living on oats eggs milk mince and chicken n rice but I'm not loosing any and intact gained 5lb in last two wks, but it's not easy plus I need £3 every time I go to the gym.

Im 32 for fecks sake I should t be like this!


----------

